# Brandy



## iluvmybuns (Aug 2, 2007)

My boyfriend'd doggie Brandy passed today. She was 12 years old and she was put down due to cancer. I've known her for 7 years and she was a very sweet girl. She will be missed deeply


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Julia, Im so sorry to hear this. 

My boyfriend lost his10yr oldgolden retrieverto lung cancer just a few months ago. He was a beautiful, kind and gentle dog who was like part of the family.His losswas more painful than I ever could have imagined. 

I hope your boyfriend is doing alright, tell him Im praying for him and his family.

Rest in Peace Brandy :rainbow:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and your boyfriend.

Have fun at the bridge Brandy :rainbow:


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 3, 2007)

I am truely sorry to hear about *Brandy*


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone. We will miss her but she had a very long and happy life with them, right up to the end.

Thanks again everyone

RIP Little Brandy


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 5, 2007)

R.I.P Little Brandy. Run free at the bridge, and be young again.

urplepansy:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh Julia, im so sorry.

Pass on my condolences to your boyfriend and his family.

RIP Brandy urplepansy:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.. 

Run free Brandy :rainbow:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------

